# Is it Possible to Install an R-34GTR



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey all, 
i heard from my friend that he wants to install an R34-GTR engine worth about 8,000$ into his nissan 180sx, he said that he would have to do minor work to the frame of the car to make the engine fit. If the engine does fit it would be one hell of a machine.
Please post your opinions, thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

SeaNoz180 said:


> Hey all,
> i heard from my friend that he wants to install an R34-GTR engine worth about 8,000$ into his nissan 180sx, he said that he would have to do minor work to the frame of the car to make the engine fit. If the engine does fit it would be one hell of a machine.
> Please post your opinions, thanks. :thumbup:


yes it can be done. most people would make custom mounts or use the subframe from the R34. due to fitment issues they'd change the stock twin turbo setup to a single turbo setup (RHD/LHD). it's quite popular with RB25 since it's cheaper than RB26.

since this doesn't deal with SR20, IBTM.


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

so im guessing its worth doing? + pretty damn fast. Alot of torque... :hal:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

that would be awsome. if he does it we need pics though :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

This thread doesn't belong here. Moving...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

its been done before:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

dayum :thumbup:


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I'm in love :kiss:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ladksjg;dagja;djklsfa;sdkljfk;alsdf THAT IS AWSOME!!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

So what adjustments would have to be made to the frame if any?
Is this conversion worth doing?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

try an r34 rb25. they are "rated" at the same hp, it will be ceaper and easier because there are not fitment or AWD issues


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

r34 rb25, r33 rb25, i thought they were the same..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

according to venus auto, they are not. the r33 has 250hp while the r34 has 280hp. could be a miss print.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb20det : ~ 205hp
rb25det : ~ 250hp
rb26dett w/ limiter : ~ 280hp

am i wrong??


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.venus-auto.com/inventory/nissan/engine.htm
if you click on it, it says 250hp. typo i guess


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

So is it worth the 6,000$ for the engine and gearbox? or should i just spend 6,000$ on the actual 180sx engine. the SR20DET


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> rb20det : ~ 205hp
> rb25det : ~ 250hp
> rb26dett w/ limiter : ~ 280hp
> 
> am i wrong??




nope the rb26dett has 276hp with the limiter and the others ones have 250hp


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

rb20det (silver top ECCS) rated at 215-220hp to the flywheel
rb25det rated at 250hp to the flywheel


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, Vsp3c, the RB26DETT is not 280HP, its 280PS wich makes about 276HP...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> http://www.venus-auto.com/inventory/nissan/engine.htm
> if you click on it, it says 250hp. typo i guess


no typo, couldnt be, look where both numbers are on the keyboard. both are no where near each other for a typo to occur. maybe it's a hint at their intelligence??? 
i always hear bad things bout them.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

SeaNoz180 said:


> So is it worth the 6,000$ for the engine and gearbox? or should i just spend 6,000$ on the actual 180sx engine. the SR20DET


 $6k for an SR?!?! which SR you plannin on buying buddy... the S13's should be more than 2500 and the S14 will cost around 3500, and the s15 might cost as much as 5k, maybe 6k if you're crazy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BlueBOB said:


> $6k for an SR?!?! which SR you plannin on buying buddy... the S13's should be more than 2500 and the S14 will cost around 3500, and the s15 might cost as much as 5k, maybe 6k if you're crazy



I think the dude was talking 6g's for the RB26 and gearbox and all, he wanted to know if it was worth the 6g's, or just get the SR and use rest for mods, something like that, no one crazzy on earth would pay more than 3g's for a S13 SR.....well i know i wont.


----------



## SeaNoz180 (Mar 5, 2004)

You got it spot on Loki, should i spend 6gz on mods for the SR20DET or should i buy the RB26DET for 6gz?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know it's 276, i just rounded cause everybody thinks it's 280. didn't wanna start a "is skyline 280hp or 276hp?" argument 

i don't think 6 grand is worth it


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

rbxgt2 in a 240, mad cash but somebody should do it, and watch that sucka blow everyone away, or a vspec 2 nur engine. maybe im way out of my league, but one day... :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

SeaNoz180 said:


> You got it spot on Loki, should i spend 6gz on mods for the SR20DET or should i buy the RB26DET for 6gz?



well i dont know, but from what i read so far, ppl say that its really a bitch to do the rb26, i really dont know, but why not go with an RB20DET? its got about 210-215 HP stocked, and its about 1800 at the very most for a front clip i belive


----------



## Lukesblkser (Dec 23, 2003)

rb20 - 205hp
all rb25 and rb26 are 280hp its a missprint!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

6 grand can get you a tomei SR20DET


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

opium just installed his rb20 and did a RHD conversion. you can ask him about prices and difficulty and blah blah blah lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

put in an h22 real jdm performance


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if i had money, i would try a 20B in my 240sx.. no pistons?? no problem..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cept warped apex seals


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

or be diffrent, rb30dett........lol......or put a gen 3 V8 in it.....or to be really insane a hec304 group A...australian engine power! australia's last engine before GM made Holden use the shitty yank v8's.....  ...some verisons are up to 1700hp........


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1700hp?? wow..that's insane.. 

nizmodore, weren't you going to supercharge a rb30de?? or something alone those lines?? rb30 sounds sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore - you need to check your damn PM box!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> Nizmodore - you need to check your damn PM box!!


 ummm if your gonna casually talk to a member one on one you should use the PM button 

:fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ummm if your gonna casually talk to a member one on one you should use the PM button
> 
> :fluffy:


and you're not even close to funny. :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wasn't trying to be. i was trying to be an ass 

:dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wasn't trying to be. i was trying to be an ass
> 
> :dumbass:


well you accomplished that. now you no longer have a reason to live.....i'll see you soon....but you wont see me..........my rifle was just cleaned..........










:cheers: haha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

plz... if u want to talk to me one on one... PM me 

hahahahhaa :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

who the hell would want to do that? :dumbass:


----------

